# ICD 10 training



## brownnd28 (Jun 30, 2015)

A patient with Aids is seen by her physician for severe dehydration. the Final diagnosis by DR is Salmonella with dehydration.

I coded as A02.9 E86.0 B20

others as A02.9 B20...

Please help and explain


----------



## LindaEV (Jul 1, 2015)

Best guess, without a complete scenario, is that they left off the dehydration because they are assuming it to be a symptom of the Salmonella. Guidelines tell us not to code symptoms when they are a known part of a condition.


----------



## brownnd28 (Jul 1, 2015)

LindaEV said:


> Best guess, without a complete scenario, is that they left off the dehydration because they are assuming it to be a symptom of the Salmonella. Guidelines tell us not to code symptoms when they are a known part of a condition.



Can you please tell me where to find guidlelines you're referring to.

Online under icd -10-cm-sneak-peak-hiv, I see the following
 Take a look at the following coding example:

A patient with AIDS is seen by her physician for severe dehydration. The final diagnosis by the physician is Samonella with dehydration.

In this example the code for HIV would be sequenced last as it was not the reason for the encounter. The scenario would be coded A02.9 (for the salmonella), E86.0 (dehydration), B20 (HIV).

As in ICD-9-CM, careful attention to coding guidelines is imperative to proper coding selections and successful ICD-10-CM coding.


----------



## Litld (Oct 25, 2015)

I agree with the codes you have chosen, with the exception that I believe B20 should be first.  When it comes to AIDS and HIV, since the immune system is compromised, this could be considered an OI (opportunistic infection).  If they were going for an injury, as in a broken ankle, the B20 would be last.


----------



## JEYCPC (Oct 30, 2015)

brownnd28 said:


> Can you please tell me where to find guidlelines you're referring to.



I believe she means the guidelines in the front of the ICD10 book. pages 1-31.  Also there, look at the Official Conventions.


----------

